# Cups 1.4-8-r1 no detecta impresora en puerto paralelo Solved

## cameta

He tenido que volver a la versión anterior, 1.3.11 la cual detecta sin problemas mi impresora HP Deskjet 1120C.

¿Le ocurre a alguien más este problema?

----------

## cameta

Increiblemente al volver a actualizar a 1.4.8-r1 ahora funciona.

----------

## Luciernaga

Muchas veces el controlador instalado requiere de un reinicio, especialmente en las impresoras ...  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

a lo mejor es posible que sea debido a que he cambiado de version de gcc.

Bueno la cuestión es que ya esta arreglado.

----------

## cameta

Es el paquete hplip, por lo visto en estas impresoras tan antiguas no funciona.

----------

